# Tracer VP mit 170mm Gabel?



## Osti (2. Juli 2012)

Servus,

mich beschäftigt die Frage, ob eine 170mm Gabel mit 555mm Einbauhöhe in einem Tracer VP Rahmen Größe L Sinn macht? Würde das ganze mit einem -1,5° Angleset planen. 

Intense empfiehlt ja 140-160mm und meist sieht man das Tracer auch mit ner 160er Gabel aufgebaut. 

Da die Gabel tapered ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall unten die außenliegenden Schalen benötigen, d.h. die Front käme statt mit einem ZS Unterteil nochmal ein paar mm weiter hoch. 

Einsatzzweck wären Enduro-Touren. Ist das Vorhaben bei einem L-Rahmen in Verbindung mit dem Angleset vertretbar, oder wird die Front zu hoch? Hat das schon jemand hier ausprobiert?


----------



## .irie. (3. Juli 2012)

gude osti,
ich hab den tracer in m und ne deville 160er vorne drin mit nem -2° k9 adapter.
ich würde mir ohne weiteres ne 170er einbauen, sind bei deiner genannten ebl 5mm mehr.
was zu hohe front angeht ist das ja geschmackssache. ich habe ja komplett intergrierten steuersatz und son tollen low riser..... da muss ich ganz schön was aufspacern da mir sonst die front einfach zu tief ist.

was ich dir auch vorweg sagen kann, du wirst mit 17er gabel ja auch ungefähr -2° LW haben, das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht.
ich dachte erst das kann nicht genug sein , der lw wird ja jenachdem mit 69-68° angegeben, mit den -2 fühl sich die karre an wie ein FR bike, wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig und bergauf macht man ordentlich abstriche. dafür ists berg ab genauso wie ichs mir erträumt habe dass das bike vorwärt geht.

ich bin jetzt mit deville und double barrel bei 12.4kg, das bike ist mMn das beste "small" bike dass es gibt auf der welt^^

mit einer clavicula wären die 12kg durchbrochen und das bike dann immernoch bikepark tauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pom (6. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts bei einem Tracer 2 in der Grösse S aus? Eine Lyrik Solo Air mit 170mm währe zuviel oder? 
Das Bike ist sonst ziemlich leicht aufgebaut und sollte sich sehr gut bergauf fahren lassen. 
Die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Dual Position Air (160mm) sollte besser passen?


----------



## .irie. (16. Juli 2012)

das hängt ganz von dir ab...ehrlich


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

@.irie.: 
Ich habe eine 170mm Lyrik 2013 gekauft und am Donnerstag sollte das Bike fertig sein. 
Gibt es einen integrierten Steuersat 1,5" unten? So könnte ich ein paar mm an Höhe einsparen falls die Front zu hoch ist. 
Zweite Varinate die Lyrik auf 160mm umbauen.


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

ja, es gibt einen integrierten Steuersatz 1.5'' unten: siehe meine fotos. umbauen würde ich die lyrik aber nicht. da die 1cm bei einem sag von 25% bei hochfahren nichts ausmachen. runter ists eh geil.


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Könntest du mir auch noch sagen welcher das ist?
Ich habe nur diesen gefunden http://www.tune.de/de/tune-produkte/steuersatz-zubehoer/item/140-bubi


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

ist chris king InSetâ¢ I4:

http://chrisking.com/files/upload/headsets/49mm-Headtube-Fit-Guide.jpg

welchen schaft hat deine gabel?


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air 2013, Schaft = tapered.


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

mit tapered geht integriert und winkelverstellung nicht. zumindest sieht es so aus. ich selbst hatte nie tapered. geht umtauschen?


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Umtauschen geht nicht mehr, dann warte ich mal ab wie sich das Bike fährt.
Im schlimmsten Fall, verkaufe ich die Gabel wieder und nehme eine mit 1,8".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

sollte kein problem sein. ich fahr gerne mit tiefer front, aber das ist geschackssache.


----------



## pom (17. Juli 2012)

Kennst du den Durchmesser des Steuerrohr vom Tracer 2?
Ich finde die Angaben nicht und den Rahmen habe ich nicht hier.
Ich habe zwar den passenden Steuersatz, aber dieser wurde direkt mit
dem Rahmen geliefert. Mich würde es interessieren ob der Tune Bubi
überhaupt passt.


----------



## geosnow (17. Juli 2012)

sollten 49,57mm sein. würde aber nochmal nachmessen, oder deinen Händler fragen.


----------



## mmc (19. Juli 2012)

Moin
ich fahre mein Tracer mit einer Lyrik RC2DH mit 170. Geht top bergauf. Eine Absenkung braucht man da nicht und Angle Set auch nicht. Nur schön auf die Sattelspitze setzen bei Rampen. Hinten hab ich 160mm FW eingestellt. Passt alles. Wenn man mit ein bisschen weniger Luftdruck in der Gabel fährt kann man den Rest über die H und L - Speed Druckstufe einstellen. Bei Anstiegen einfach dann die L-Speed Druckstufe raus und schon hat man schön viel Sag.


----------



## pom (23. Juli 2012)

mmc schrieb:


> Moin
> ich fahre mein Tracer mit einer Lyrik RC2DH mit 170. Geht top bergauf. Eine Absenkung braucht man da nicht und Angle Set auch nicht. Nur schön auf die Sattelspitze setzen bei Rampen. Hinten hab ich 160mm FW eingestellt. Passt alles. Wenn man mit ein bisschen weniger Luftdruck in der Gabel fährt kann man den Rest über die H und L - Speed Druckstufe einstellen. Bei Anstiegen einfach dann die L-Speed Druckstufe raus und schon hat man schön viel Sag.



Stimmt... funktioniert gut, die Federelemente muss ich aber noch besser einstellen 
Ich finde nirgends Luftdruckangaben des RP23, die ich als Basis nehmen könnte. 
Das Bike ist noch nicht 100% fertig...


----------



## mmc (23. Juli 2012)

Bei dem RP23 muss man den Luftdruck individuell einstellen. Ein Drittel Sag sprich vom Hub deines Dämpfers. Am besten zu zweit ausprobieren da du in Fahrposition auf dem Rad stehen solltest. Der VPP Hinterbau ist in seiner optimalen Position bei dieser Einstellung. 
Für die Gabel solltest du dann auch 30% Sag einstellen. und den Rest über die Druckstufen regeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geosnow (23. Juli 2012)

schön, ein small T2 in gelb.


----------

